# Damasteel?



## Dave Martell (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm looking for someone who'd have me make them a knife out of *Damasteel* 

Anyone interested? Contact me and we'll talk. :spiteful:


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 8, 2018)

You NEED to do one in either the ODIN pattern or their bjornman twist, kindof off topic but why damasteel over devin thomas or randy? Dave are you trying to branch into the hipster crowd?


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 8, 2018)

Godslayer said:


> You NEED to do one in either the ODIN pattern or their bjornman twist, kindof off topic but why damasteel over devin thomas or randy? Dave are you trying to branch into the hipster crowd?




Hipster? LOL That's not something I get called often.  

So I've used Devin steel once before, and would do so again in a split second, and have nothing against Randy's steel but I've wanted to try Damasteel for years and now with so many people using it I'm getting a big time itch that needs scratching - it's pretty much that simple.


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 8, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Hipster? LOL That's not something I get called often.
> 
> So I've used Devin steel once before, and would do so again in a split second, and have nothing against Randy's steel but I've wanted to try Damasteel for years and now with so many people using it I'm getting a big time itch that needs scratching - it's pretty much that simple.



Do it, I still drool over your devin thomas blade, wasn't that made for the forum owner or something, just imagine it Dave Bjornmans twist damascus leading into a beautiful handle combination, Tasmanian black wood main body, either damascus scraps or copper spacers surrounding a thicker musk ox spacer and than a nice piece of buffalo horn as a ferrule, either wa or yo handle, it would be your master piece... if no one jumps on this, I'd be game but you'd have to wait until fall, as you know I'm back in school and sadly can't buy any new knives :sad0: because im living off savings for the next three months :'(


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand (Apr 10, 2018)

PM sent


----------



## charlesquik (Apr 10, 2018)

What would be the premium price on top of the normal price?


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 10, 2018)

charlesquik said:


> What would be the premium price on top of the normal price?




This varies quite a bit based on the pattern requested and the steel size required. We can talk specifics in a Pm if you're interested.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 10, 2018)

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> PM sent




I'm off to reply, thanks.


----------



## KJDedge (Apr 10, 2018)

PM sent as well


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 10, 2018)

KJDedge said:


> PM sent as well




:thumbsup:


----------



## steelcity (Apr 10, 2018)

Ahh $hit, watch out now!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 18, 2018)

vg:


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 21, 2018)

Oh man that is nice. What is the max size gyuto you could make out of that in your normal profile, and could you go larger if you changed your profile by lowering the heel height?. Or could you get a petty and a 210 out of it? It would be great if you posted progress photos:biggrin: .


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 21, 2018)

Bill13 said:


> Oh man that is nice. What is the max size gyuto you could make out of that in your normal profile, and could you go larger if you changed your profile by lowering the heel height?. Or could you get a petty and a 210 out of it? It would be great if you posted progress photos:biggrin: .




I'm having trouble sourcing it in a width greater than 50mm (2") which limits greatly what I can use it for. The knife being made out of this billet is a 210mm santoku that's 50mm tall (at the heel) per customer request. Just to fit this was a challenge, no wiggle room at all. Sujihikis would be a perfect match for this size billet. And nope on getting a petty out of the same billet, it would need to be longer for that.

Here's the blank of the knife being made, all cut out and ready for heat treat. It's a "rocking santoku" patterned (exactly) from a Miyabi, just expanded in all dimensions.....


----------



## Matus (Apr 21, 2018)

I think one can get wider stock, but probably only directly from Sweden. Ask Robin - he has used quite a few knives from Damasteel.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 26, 2018)

[video=youtube;853Gz5WC0B8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=853Gz5WC0B8[/video]


----------



## slickmamba (May 26, 2018)

damn these are all nice, I like the draupnir.  What is the HRC on these?


----------



## panda (May 26, 2018)

did the customer also ask for kramer style handle? lol


----------



## niwaki-boy (May 26, 2018)

Dave if I win powerball I will buy you a damasteel anvil &#129297;


----------



## Dave Martell (May 27, 2018)

slickmamba said:


> What is the HRC on these?




Rc61-62


----------



## Dave Martell (May 27, 2018)

panda said:


> did the customer also ask for kramer style handle? lol




Thankfully no. He's got better ideas.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 27, 2018)

niwaki-boy said:


> Dave if I win powerball I will buy you a damasteel anvil &#63761;




Can you imagine such a thing?!? You would be my best friend forever.


----------



## niwaki-boy (May 27, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Can you imagine such a thing?!? You would be my best friend forever.



Dont even have to imagine anymore.. I saw it
Ill have those Swedes make a nice one.. lol hell well fly over and watch just gotta get the numbers right, thats all 
I try and thats all a feller can do.. but if
Then its bff's


----------



## Matus (May 27, 2018)

slickmamba said:


> damn these are all nice, I like the draupnir. What is the HRC on these?



The two components yield different hardness at any given HT. The highest recommended gives about 64 for the RWL34 and 60 or 61 for the PMC27 (razor steel similar to AEB-L)


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 11, 2018)

:spiteful:


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 11, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> :spiteful:



Neat, post real pics though, that could be a rusty spatula for all we know


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 11, 2018)

It probably looks like a rusty spatula by now.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 27, 2018)

See the finished knife *HERE*


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 16, 2019)

I'm ready to work with this stuff again, anyone interested in a Martell knife in *Damasteel*? *Let's talk!!!!*


----------



## Matus (Jun 16, 2019)

I am glad you like it. I find it really nice to work with (though I have way too little experience with etching it). I find the cleanness and lack of any defects really nice. Did you manage to get the width of the stock you need?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 16, 2019)

Matus said:


> I am glad you like it. I find it really nice to work with (though I have way too little experience with etching it). I find the cleanness and lack of any defects really nice. Did you manage to get the width of the stock you need?




Finding the right size bar is the challenge with this stuff. I really enjoyed working with it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 16, 2019)

PS - it's been 1 year since I made that knife, it's time for another!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 18, 2019)

Woohoo - one brave soul stepped up!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 24, 2019)

I've got a 2nd brave customer stepping up to the plate for some Damasteel!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 15, 2019)

Lookee here....


----------



## Caleb Cox (Jul 16, 2019)

Wow! I like the one with the IKEA name.


----------



## playero (Jul 22, 2019)

what did he picked?


----------

